# Problema letras Chromium

## natxoblogg

Hola a todos, mi problemilla es que el otro dí actualicé el Chromium y funciona de lujo, los app van fantásticos, la velocidad de arranque es muy buena y estoy muy contento de como mueve el flash. Pero me pasa que en este foro cuando alguien pone las letras para que se muestren en forma de código, no veo nada, solo unos garabatos extraños, tengo que poner el tamaño grande, muy grnade (ctrl ++) para poder empezar a apreciar algo.

Alguien sabe si se pueden cambiar las fuentes de chromium o algo.

Asi es como lo veo:

http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/2329/000vm.png

Si pongo el tamaño de la página a tope me sale así:

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/5619/000ap.png

Al ser código abierto del chrome, pienso que se podria cambiar algún archivo de configuración.

Gracias

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Se me hace que no detecta los 96pp, no tiene una opción para eso? Debería porque según entiendo usa una versión modificada de webkit (el cual tiene ese enconveniente).

----------

## pelelademadera

hay un post para poner las letras bonitas en gentoo, segun la wiki, no lo puedo encontrar, pero habia que emerger un par de letras, y hacer un eselect fontconfig "algo" para activar unas letras, y dejaba las fuentes suavizadas.

tenes las flags truetype

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Fonts

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola he seguido el link, pero nada sigo con el mismo problema.

voy a mirar si en algún archivo de configuración se tratan las tipografías.

si tenéis alguna otra idea lo agradezco.

----------

